# ZMA with ECA while cutting,,



## peach_lover (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi every body,, 

I am planning to start using ECA stack for cutting but is it ok to use ZMA at the same time?

Can any body advice me please?


----------



## redspy (Nov 8, 2004)

Just out of interest why are you taking ZMA?  As a sleep aid or testosterone booster?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 8, 2004)

no problem


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 8, 2004)

One does not interact with the potency of the other, but are you thinking ZMA increases the effectiveness of ECA?


----------



## peach_lover (Nov 8, 2004)

I just think about using it to maintain my muslce size or get bigger.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 8, 2004)

ZMA alone is not enough to see noticeable gains IMO. It's good for establishing good sleeping patterns but ive never seen muscle gains on ZMA alone.


----------



## bookstar (Nov 20, 2004)

What is ZMA and where do you purchase it?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 20, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ZMA alone is not enough to see noticeable gains IMO. It's good for establishing good sleeping patterns but ive never seen muscle gains on ZMA alone.



agreed, its heavily over rated in terms of its muscle building effects no matter what the all of teenbodybuilding.com says! i use it in the winter to help with sleep and stop zinc defficiency but thats it


----------



## musclepump (Nov 20, 2004)

I take ZMA for whatever natural test boosting properties it has, however little.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 20, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I take ZMA for whatever natural test boosting properties it has, however little.


 See i think this would be a waste of money because you have no idea if it is doing anything or not. I think most first time users of ZMA read all the crap about how it's a great test booster then they take it and they basically get the placebo effect, b/c if they see even a slight increase in strenght they credit it to the ZMA. I use it on M1T cycles to help regulate my sleep but thats about it. If your gonna use a natural test booster, your better off with tribulus or something like that.


----------

